# Found English Pointer on West Mtn.



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I was up on West Mtn today and found this English Pointer. Looked around for hunters but didn't see any. He looked like he had been up on there for a few days. He has a bloody tail and dried blood on his body. If it is yours or you know who he belongs with send me a pm.


Chris

Sorry cant get the photo to work


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

After looking at him he could be GSP, he is liver and white.


----------

